# wire clips...help!



## ominousone (Jan 7, 2010)

What are the clips that keep the wires tucked away on a trailer? The ones I had before I rewired my trailer slid over the metal and had a bubbled out part that the wire slid through. I really don't want to put the kind on that you have to drill for each one. Also I just checked at Lowes and got the young kid that doesn't know squat and we found nothing. Do you think that I would find them at lowes? Order online? Where?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 7, 2010)

https://shop.easternmarine.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=catalog.prodInfo&productID=5048&categoryID=211


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 7, 2010)

Can you just use zip ties (cable ties)?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thats what I did^


----------



## ominousone (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm thinking of trying some of my daughters bobby pins. I think that they would do the trick. I'm a huge zip tie fan, but they would look aweful on my trailer.


----------



## Crappie Stalker (Jan 8, 2010)

Check out autozone or other part stores. I think I have seen them there in blister packs labeled HELP. They carry all kinds of specialty clips and fasteners that are used on cars. I will need to pick up some myself. I want to run my wires down each side of my trailer and the kit only came with 8 clips.
Hope this helps


----------



## ominousone (Jan 8, 2010)

The part that I'm looking for is called a frame wire clip. I finally found them online. I checked in a ton of stores locally and couldn't find them. I checked lowes, home depot, a number of hardware stores, harbor freight, pepboys, napa, with no luck. The cheapest place I found to ship them to me is $5 shipping on $2.25 in parts. Really sucks to have to spend 200 percent of the purchase price for shipping. 

Hey Crappie Stalker I would be willing to buy enough for me and you and then send yours to you in a regular envelope. At least I would feel better about spending the money on shipping as I could give something back to a member of this great community. P.M. me with your address and let me know you want them and they are yours free of charge.


----------



## Nussy (Jan 11, 2010)

What site did you end up getting them at? I need to order some myself.


----------



## danmyersmn (Jan 11, 2010)

The way I have done it on the last 3 trailers I have wired was the following. I take the wire and push it into the back corner of the C channel framing and put a dollop of silicone on it. The silicone holds it it place and keeps from chaffing the wire. Plus you never loose the clips. I have never been a huge fan of the clips. I did one trailer with silicone I had on hand and its a sort of burnt orange/red stuff. After that one I will go buy some clear/black/white depending on what matches the trailer best.


----------



## Nussy (Jan 11, 2010)

danmyersmn said:


> The way I have done it on the last 3 trailers I have wired was the following. I take the wire and push it into the back corner of the C channel framing and put a dollop of silicone on it. The silicone holds it it place and keeps from chaffing the wire. Plus you never loose the clips. I have never been a huge fan of the clips. I did one trailer with silicone I had on hand and its a sort of burnt orange/red stuff. After that one I will go buy some clear/black/white depending on what matches the trailer best.



Funny you mentioned that. I was thinking the same thing about the trailer tongue. I was thinking I'd try to silicone it on the underside of the tongue where is square tubing and hold it in place with some zip ties temporarily until the silicone dries.


----------



## danmyersmn (Jan 11, 2010)

Nussy said:


> Funny you mentioned that. I was thinking the same thing about the trailer tongue. I was thinking I'd try to silicone it on the underside of the tongue where is square tubing and hold it in place with some zip ties temporarily until the silicone dries.



Drill a 1/2" hole in the tube just behind the tongue and run the wire inside.


----------



## Nussy (Jan 11, 2010)

Seams like it'd be tough to fish the wires through a 1/2 inch hole, but it might be worth a try. 

In fact, it wouldn't surprise me if the holes are already there but the guy just chose not to use them to run the new wires. He was even too lazy to pull the old wire off the trailer. When I picked it up there were old wires dragging on the pavement. :LOL2:


----------



## ominousone (Jan 11, 2010)

Nussy, I went with etrailer.com because their shipping was the cheapest. Up to 20 clips was 4.95 shipping. Other sites wanted 10 or 11 bucks.


----------



## danmyersmn (Jan 12, 2010)

I use a thin wire. In my case the 500' roll of underground fence wire. I fish that done the tube and tie it on to the trailer wires to pull them back through.


----------



## dearl (Jan 14, 2010)

I would do as danmyersmn said run them on the inside. If you can get anything down the frame, it wouldn't take a whole lot to fish the wires through.


----------



## jdd5p (Jan 22, 2010)

I used a fish tape to get the wires through the frame on my old trailer. I am a phone technician so I already had one, but if you don't I find they're a pretty handy thing to have around the house for random jobs such as this.


----------

